# The Great On The Hoof Forum Meet At The Riviera Of The North - Chester, 7th January 2017



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Good day to all. I am organising a most impromptu Forum meet up which will take place at a suitable location in the Jewel of Northern England - Chester City. I know that this may be a little of the radar track for some of you but Chester is a beautiful vibrant city full of art and culture and most important of all they do very cheap beer . Any and all of you are most welcome to join us. Actually the more the very much merrier. If nothing else you can get to laugh your proverbial socks off at my new beard which is itching my face to death. I have not yet set a firm date but plan to organise this with maximum flexibility in mind. If you put your name forward and advise any dates that you cannot make between us all we should be be able to come up with something that fits in with all of you. I have now attended the Manchester and Birmingham meets which Northerner organised and they were really good days and I met some wonderful people. Some of you know me and although I have a tendency to poke as much fun at life and everything about it I really do not bite. It would be wonderful to meet as many of you as possible. C'mon folks Diabeticliberty needs you









*Date
*
Saturday 7th January 2017


*Venue
*
To be confirmed


*Attending 
*
1. Diabeticliberty
2. Marsbartoastie 
3. Jonsi
4. Greyhound Girl
5. Hazel
6. Stitch147
7. Mr ClogMan
8. Owen
9. Amigo - possibly
10. Rosiecarmel


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 1, 2016)

Dont hold your breath or get too excited, but depending on when this takes place I may hop on a train and join you!


----------



## MrClogMan (Nov 1, 2016)

You could try Beard Oil to get rid of that itching...

I'm in sunny Manchester, so could probably make it.

Dave


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 1, 2016)

Just fixed a date to move into new offices...so I can't do the weekend of 14-15 January.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Dont hold your breath or get too excited, but depending on when this takes place I may hop on a train and join you!




The whole point is my luscious lady that I am gonna pitch the date to suit all of you. With this in mind I'll put you in. Yes indeed I am very excited. I might even hold my breath


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

MrClogMan said:


> You could try Beard Oil to get rid of that itching...
> 
> I'm in sunny Manchester, so could probably make it.
> 
> Dave




Dave it will be a pleasure to meet you. Love your beard by the way. It makes mine look positively feeble


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 1, 2016)

I am free most weekends. Have the occasional thing going on, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 1, 2016)

Nothing planned except for Xmas - New Year week.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 1, 2016)

Early next year would be good - would give us something to look forward to


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 1, 2016)

Chester is a lovely city but I'll be out of the country on that date.... Oh, I'm always out of the country.....


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Chester is a lovely city but I'll be out of the country on that date.... Oh, I'm always out of the country.....




Mr Canty if you can make it we will set fire to something so that you can strut your stuff like a good 'un. If Dirty Donald wins in a couple of weeks you might be on the first boat home. We will save you a seat just in case. Chester needs you baby


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

There appears to be a bit of a drift towards 7th Jan 2017 maybe. This seems to fit in with with preferences expressed so far. If anybody comes forward who wishes to attend and cannot make this date then subject to agreement from you all we could move the date. Please all those in favour say 'AYE'


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 1, 2016)

I shall advise _swmbo_ this evening of the date in my diary. See you in Chester on the 7th Jan _*deo volente*_


----------



## Owen (Nov 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Good day to all. I am organising a most impromptu Forum meet up which will take place at a suitable location in the Jewel of Northern England - Chester City. I know that this may be a little of the radar track for some of you but Chester is a beautiful vibrant city full of art and culture and most important of all they do very cheap beer . Any and all of you are most welcome to join us. Actually the more the very much merrier. If nothing else you can get to laugh your proverbial socks off at my new beard which is itching my face to death. I have not yet set a firm date but plan to organise this with maximum flexibility in mind. If you put your name forward and advise any dates that you cannot make between us all we should be be able to come up with something that fits in with all of you. I have now attended the Manchester and Birmingham meets which Northerner organised and they were really good days and I met some wonderful people. Some of you know me and although I have a tendency to poke as much fun at life and everything about it I really do not bite. It would be wonderful to meet as many of you as possible. C'mon folks Diabeticliberty needs you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Jonsi can't go


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 1, 2016)

That's an 'aye' from me.  The date is in my diary.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> There appears to be a bit of a drift towards 7th Jan 2017 maybe. This seems to fit in with with preferences expressed so far. If anybody comes forward who wishes to attend and cannot make this date then subject to agreement from you all we could move the date. Please all those in favour say 'AYE'


AYE


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Owen said:


> @Jonsi can't go




Owen Goal your presence is required in the New Year in the great City Of Chester. Your place is already reserved. Just say the word baby and you are with the great and good of injecting and blood testing. It will be like Sunset Boulevard with no sunset and a shopping centre but you get the general idea I am sure.


C'mon my fellow saps no _ no no I meant _ attendees: WE WANT OWN GOAL WE WANT OWEN GOAL WE WANT OWEN GOAL


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 1, 2016)

Owen said:


> @Jonsi can't go


???


----------



## Owen (Nov 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Owen Goal your presence is required in the New Year in the great City Of Chester. Your place is already reserved. Just say the word baby and you are with the great and good of injecting and blood testing. It will be like Sunset Boulevard with no sunset and a shopping centre but you get the general idea I am sure.
> 
> 
> C'mon my fellow saps no _ no no I meant _ attendees: WE WANT OWN GOAL WE WANT OWEN GOAL WE WANT OWEN GOAL


Sorry for the same reason as @Jonsi I cannot.


----------



## Owen (Nov 1, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> ???


They shoot Welsh people after dark, its still in the Chester bylaws


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Owen said:


> Sorry for the same reason as @Jonsi I cannot.




???


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Owen said:


> They shoot Welsh people after dark, its still in the Chester bylaws




You're half Scottish maybe they'll just wing you a bit


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 1, 2016)

Owen said:


> They shoot Welsh people after dark, its still in the Chester bylaws


only legal to kill us if they use a bow and arrow or a spear


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 1, 2016)

I think GiGi is an archer...yikes!


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 1, 2016)

Chester Town Hall clock only has three faces on it's Tower. The side with no clock face is the side that faces the Welsh Border. It gives rise to the (totally false) myth that "the English people of Chester wouldn't give a Welshman the time of day."


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Poochie is Cheshire's answer to Maid Marion. She can shoot a pimple off a Welshman's nose from 1000 paces. Jonsi I think you might need some kevlar and a tin hat


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 1, 2016)

Owen Goal strikes me as the sort of man who could organise security.  With a bit of preparation he could probably turn the Wales Massive into a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Owen (Nov 1, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I think GiGi is an archer...yikes!


My point exactly


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Owen Goal strikes me as the sort of man who could organise security.  With a bit of preparation he could probably turn the Wales Massive into a force to be reckoned with.




Form a circle with the tractors and don't fire til you see the whites of their St. George Flags


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 1, 2016)

Crikey, I disappear for 30 mins and I'm getting the blame for the whole England vs Wales thing...
I promise not to bring my bow, how does that sound?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Crikey, I disappear for 30 mins and I'm getting the blame for the whole England vs Wales thing...
> I promise not to bring my bow, how does that sound?




Not fair, not fair you said that I could take pot shots at Jonsi. Does this mean I'll have to throw bricks at him instead?


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 1, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> only legal to kill us if they use a bow and arrow or a spear


Darn it, was considering coming if I could bring my guns.....


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> You're half Scottish maybe they'll just wing you a bit


Shhh @Owen ... I'll let people know where @Diabeticliberty is from ...the Cestrians hate plastic Scousers more than they hate anyone else (St Helens is in Merseyside but they're just wannabe Scousers).


----------



## Owen (Nov 1, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Shhh @Owen ... I'll let people know where @Diabeticliberty is from ...the Cestrians hate plastic Scousers more than they hate anyone else (St Helens is in Merseyside but they're just wannabe Scousers).


A bit like PCSO's then.


----------



## Owen (Nov 1, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Owen Goal strikes me as the sort of man who could organise security.  With a bit of preparation he could probably turn the Wales Massive into a force to be reckoned with.


If only you knew.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 1, 2016)

I've never been to Chester....bit of a hike from here though but will look into it


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I've never been to Chester....bit of a hike from here though but will look into it





Yaaaaaay Amigo, I hope that you can make it kid. With Jonsi bach,  Owen Goal, Toadstool, Poochie and Hazel Nutella there I will need some assistance to bring a sense of normality and regime to the event.  Personally I think they may all spend the weekend in the care of North Wales heddlu or the Salvation Army


----------



## Amigo (Nov 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Yaaaaaay Amigo, I hope that you can make it kid. With Jonsi bach,  Owen Goal, Toadstool, Poochie and Hazel Nutella there I will need some assistance to bring a sense of normality and regime to the event.  Personally I think they may all spend the weekend in the care of North Wales heddlu or the Salvation Army



I can't promise to make it Bodice but if I do, I certainly can't be relied on to provide normality and you're on you're own with the desperadoes! Lol


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I can't promise to make it Bodice but if I do, I certainly can't be relied on to provide normality and you're on you're own with the desperadoes! Lol




I and am sure the rest of our motley crew would love it if you can make it but fully understand if you can't.  We have saved you a place far removed from the crazy area where the rogues and scallywags will be seated


----------



## Amigo (Nov 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I and am sure the rest of our motley crew would love it if you can make it but fully understand if you can't.  We have saved you a place far removed from the crazy area where the rogues and scallywags will be seated



Thanks DL but I'd only head over there! Anyway you'd be sat at the head of that particular table!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Thanks DL but I'd only head over there! Anyway you'd be sat at the head of that particular table!




Head of the table?  Sadly not I am just a little Indian not a big chief


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 1, 2016)

I shall see if I can make it, funds permitting


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I shall see if I can make it, funds permitting




Yahaheyyyyyyy Rosie Of The Seven Veils has maybe, possibly hopefully jumped on board. It's bound to be a mad 'un


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 1, 2016)

After having a quick look, I can get a train for about £16 so I can probably make it


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> After having a quick look, I can get a train for about £16 so I can probably make it




Allez Allez tickets please yaaaaaaayyyyyyy


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 1, 2016)

In the absence of the DF, are we all going to wear red carnations to recognise each other


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Greyhound Gal said:


> In the absence of the DF, are we all going to wear red carnations to recognise each other




I will dress myself up as a big old fairy if you like. Why have a model one if you can have the real McCoy?


----------



## Owen (Nov 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I will dress myself up as a big old fairy if you like. Why have a model one if you can have the real McCoy?


Normal dress code then


----------



## Carolg (Nov 1, 2016)

Opening myself up to ridicule and extremely silly comments, but where in the world is Chester?- me being a wee town mouse frae north of the border.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 1, 2016)

Carolg said:


> where in the world is Chester?-


Pretty much where civilization ends & Wales begins..... A tad southwest of Manchester


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Chester is Located on the border of England and North Wales. It is a historic Roman City that is really quite pretty . Not too far from Liverpool,  Manchester which is a bit further away and Wrexham


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Opening myself up to ridicule and extremely silly comments, but where in the world is Chester?- me being a wee town mouse frae north of the border.



Carol this forum is not know for ridicule and silly comments. We are all far too serious for that. Well, I can't really speak for the rest of 'em but I am far too serious and straight laced


----------



## Carolg (Nov 1, 2016)

Aye right DL, but still, where is Chester?


----------



## Carolg (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone. It's a bit too far for me to make it, though it would have been good


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 2, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Opening myself up to ridicule and extremely silly comments, but where in the world is Chester?- me being a wee town mouse frae north of the border.


...it's also where they film chunks of teatime TV soap Hollyoaks.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 2, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> ...it's also where they film chunks of teatime TV soap Hollyoaks.




My next door neighbours granddaughter was in Hollyoaks for absolutely ages. A really pretty kid who is an absolute delight to speak to.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 2, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I and am sure the rest of our motley crew would love it if you can make it but fully understand if you can't.  We have saved you a place far removed from the crazy area where the rogues and scallywags will be seated



If I make it across country from sunny Essex, Id like to sit at the "normal" table with Amigo.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 2, 2016)

Ok my horde of assorted diabetic chums it seems that Saturday 7th January 2017 is the date that most of you seem best with, I have now added this date to the first post on the thread. I have yet to find a venue but will work on the next week or so and try to find somewhere that will suit us all. When I have this sorted I will look to post a map for any of you arriving by train or horse. Thus far we have 10 provisional attendees. Any other forum members wishing to come along for a Saturday jollee will be more than welcome.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 2, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> If I make it across country from sunny Essex, Id like to sit at the "normal" table with Amigo.




Let me think about that one..................Ok I have thought about it NAAAAAHHHHH not a cat in hell's chance. To sit at the normal table you have to be well like you know...........normal(ish) and as much as I love you Stitch me darlin' you just ain't


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 2, 2016)

I think im free on the 7th January. It would be a 4 hour journey by train for me (but im willing to do it to meet you lot on the other side of the country). The only other thing to try is to pursuade my OH that we need a long weekend away!!! Ive always wanted to visit Chester zoo.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 2, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I think im free on the 7th January. It would be a 4 hour journey by train for me (but im willing to do it to meet you lot on the other side of the country). The only other thing to try is to pursuade my OH that we need a long weekend away!!! Ive always wanted to visit Chester zoo.




Bring him along. Chester Zoo is absolutely fantastic. Its full of wild animals. I went there once and they chased after me in a Land Rover shooting darts at me.


It is a full day so you might do better to come and see us on the Saturday and then zoo on the Sunday. It is a fantastic zoo and they do loads for conservation. The really depressing part of going there for me is the number of information boards outside enclosures that say 'This animal is under threat of extinction in the wild'


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 2, 2016)

I was thinking that. He needs to pick up some wheels from that direction. So maybe drive across friday then drive home sunday.


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 2, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I think im free on the 7th January. It would be a 4 hour journey by train for me (but im willing to do it to meet you lot on the other side of the country). The only other thing to try is to pursuade my OH that we need a long weekend away!!! Ive always wanted to visit Chester zoo.


If you're travelling by Train (do you get free/priv rates?? ...I still do ) just remember that Chester Zoo is actually at Upton, about 4 miles outside of Chester (there are frequent buses tho, like every 20 minutes, from the city Centre). There's a cheap Premier Inn not far from the Zoo (look for Chester North).


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 2, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> If you're travelling by Train (do you get free/priv rates?? ...I still do ) just remember that Chester Zoo is actually at Upton, about 4 miles outside of Chester (there are frequent buses tho, like every 20 minutes, from the city Centre). There's a cheap Premier Inn not far from the Zoo (look for Chester North).



I joined LU 1 year too late t get a priv, but as Ive got a gold card I get 1/3 off the fare. Thanks for the tip for the Premier Inn. Gonna see if the OH is up for a weekend away.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 2, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> If I make it across country from sunny Essex, Id like to sit at the "normal" table with Amigo.



I'd be delighted to sit with you Stitch (and the others too) but am wondering how this 'normal' image of me has been perpetrated! Lol 

There's a number of factors to getting there, one of which will be us being snowed in here but the spirit is willing.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 2, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I'd be delighted to sit with you Stitch (and the others too) but am wondering how this 'normal' image of me has been perpetrated! Lol
> 
> There's a number of factors to getting there, one of which will be us being snowed in here but the spirit is willing.



That would possibly be the only factor stopping us getting there. If the dreaded white stuff makes an appearance!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 2, 2016)

I have spoken to Frosty The Snow God it has been ordained that no snow will fall on Diabetic D Day. Have faith my fellow revellers have faith


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 2, 2016)

Sadly, I won't be able to make it.  Got a lot on in Jan including visiting my brother-in-law on Hayling Island & going on a Winter Holiday in a log cabin.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 2, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Sadly, I won't be able to make it.  Got a lot on in Jan including visiting my brother-in-law on Hayling Island & going on a Winter Holiday in a log cabin.





Winter holidays? log cabins? Get you with yer posh hollees. I am sorry that you wont make our get together. I hope that you have a splendid time on your holiday seeing your bruvva in law. How is your eye this morning by the way? Have you seen a doctor yet?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 2, 2016)

Markybaby strike my last question I have just read your stuff elsewhere on the subject. Glad you got something for it


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 2, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> How is your eye this morning by the way? Have you seen a doctor yet?


 stupid questions there DL...I mean, the man can't even see his feet with the bad eye and you ask if he's seen a Doctor?  Is it me?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 2, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> stupid questions there DL...I mean, the man can't even see his feet with the bad eye and you ask if he's seen a Doctor?  Is it me?



Ha ha ha BANG. Sorry Jonsi bach that was just me laughing my head off. 

I am trying to keep him onside so that I can have his old eye patch. As out shindig is in hhe silly season I thought we might come in theme as pirates


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 2, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> As out shindig is in hhe silly season I thought we might come in theme as pirates


As I shall be fresh from my tropical winter holiday could we have a beach party theme instead?  If we need props I'm sure I can lay my hands on an inflatable banana.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 2, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> As I shall be fresh from my tropical winter holiday could we have a beach party theme instead?  If we need props I'm sure I can lay my hands on an inflatable banana.




The last thing we need is a smug bird with a suntan. The theme is now off and we will all just come as we are. Beach party indeed. I am paler than IPA and get you just as bladdered


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 2, 2016)

Well, I've got my referral to opthamoligist on Friday, so I'll see if l can get an eye patch.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 2, 2016)

Arrrrrrrrr Markey lad. Shiver me timbers and all that malarkey


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 2, 2016)

Fingers crossed, weather depending, we'll be there. Gonna have a long weekend.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 2, 2016)

Right before I use up my grocery money to be rail tickets (money being very tight) are we sure 7th January is THE date for Chestet


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 7, 2016)

Just booked my ticket to Chester.  See you there chums...all tanned and rested from my winter hollybobs in sunny Malaysia!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 7, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Just booked my ticket to Chester.  See you there chums...all tanned and rested from my winter hollybobs in sunny Malaysia!




Ohhhhhh bruvva that's all we need. A smug bird with a suntan


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 7, 2016)

Living on the edge of the Mojave I have a year-round tan, the only difference between the seasons is how much of my body is tanned....


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 7, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Living on the edge of the Mojave I have a year-round tan, the only difference between the seasons is how much of my body is tanned....


I feel that we need some photographic evidence to back up this claim.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 7, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Living on the edge of the Mojave I have a year-round tan, the only difference between the seasons is how much of my body is tanned....




The bottom half of my head will now remain permanently pale and sickly. I am now sporting my new beard BOOM


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 7, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> The bottom half of my head will now remain permanently pale and sickly. I am now sporting my new beard BOOM


Let's see some photographic evidence of this so called beard then.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 7, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Let's see some photographic evidence of this so called beard then.




If the bloody thing ever stops itching and scratching enough that I don't shave the damned thing off then the grand unveiling will be at Chester on 7th Jan 2017. There will be no advanced viewings so best you bog off


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 7, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> If the bloody thing ever stops itching and scratching enough that I don't shave the damned thing off then the grand unveiling will be at Chester on 7th Jan 2017. There will be no advanced viewings so best you bog off


I've started the countdown...NOT!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 7, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I've started the countdown...NOT!




You don't know what you're missing missus. This is a beard of Nordic legend


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 7, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> You don't know what you're missing missus. This is a beard of Nordic legend


you mean a Saga ...like the holidays you go on


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 7, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I feel that we need some photographic evidence to back up this claim.





Marsbartoastie said:


> Let's see some photographic evidence of this so called beard then.



Pah! ...it's alright for you to ask for photos then ...


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 7, 2016)

Jonsi bach get back in your sheep pen you Roy Cropper lookeelikee. There is a spooky resemblance between North Wales' greatest living legend and a geezer from a soap opera


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 7, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I feel that we need some photographic evidence to back up this claim.


You asked for it @Marsbartoastie .....


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 7, 2016)

Martin you are English. Get some socks on


----------



## Amigo (Nov 7, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jonsi bach get back in your sheep pen you Roy Cropper lookeelikee. There is a spooky resemblance between North Wales' greatest living legend and a geezer from a soap opera



I think Jonsi resembles Melvyn Bragg (obviously in his younger days) but I am scheduled to see an Opthamologist tomorrow


----------



## Amigo (Nov 7, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> You asked for it @Marsbartoastie .....
> View attachment 2225



Oh very athletic looking indeed...definitely Athlete's foot!


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 7, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I think Jonsi resembles Melvyn Bragg (obviously in his younger days) but I am scheduled to see an Opthamologist tomorrow


"in his younger days" ...who? Me or Giggleswick's finest


----------



## Amigo (Nov 7, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> "in his younger days" ...who? Me or Giggleswick's finest



As he's 77 Jonsi, clearly you look like him in his (much) younger days


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 7, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jonsi bach get back in your sheep pen you Roy Cropper lookeelikee. There is a spooky resemblance between North Wales' greatest living legend and a geezer from a soap opera


There is a distinct resemblance...spooky


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 7, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> You asked for it @Marsbartoastie .....
> View attachment 2225


It's a good job I don't have a foot fetish or that would get a coooooooooooooooooor!


----------



## Owen (Nov 7, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jonsi bach get back in your sheep pen you Roy Cropper lookeelikee. There is a spooky resemblance between North Wales' greatest living legend and a geezer from a soap opera


Not nice, you are a bad man DL!!!!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 20, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Good day to all. I am organising a most impromptu Forum meet up which will take place at a suitable location in the Jewel of Northern England - Chester City. I know that this may be a little of the radar track for some of you but Chester is a beautiful vibrant city full of art and culture and most important of all they do very cheap beer . Any and all of you are most welcome to join us. Actually the more the very much merrier. If nothing else you can get to laugh your proverbial socks off at my new beard which is itching my face to death. I have not yet set a firm date but plan to organise this with maximum flexibility in mind. If you put your name forward and advise any dates that you cannot make between us all we should be be able to come up with something that fits in with all of you. I have now attended the Manchester and Birmingham meets which Northerner organised and they were really good days and I met some wonderful people. Some of you know me and although I have a tendency to poke as much fun at life and everything about it I really do not bite. It would be wonderful to meet as many of you as possible. C'mon folks Diabeticliberty needs you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a great day ! North is a bit further up DL .


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 22, 2016)

Following my visit to Chester yesterday...

potential meeting sites:
The Old Harkers Arms ...Real Ale pub by the Canal in City Road about 300 yds from Chester Railway Station towards City centre. I've not been there but it came recommended (it's below a Thai and Teppan-Yaki place)
The Old Custom House, Watergate Street City Centre - standard pub. Been there, but it's just a pub. Serves food and beer.
The Albion ...Old  (1st WW) style pub (don't expect chips!) Great Oatcake filling food and proper beer. Bit of a walk along the Roman Walls off the main drag (Foregate Street)
The Watergates Inn - Watergate Street - a city centre bar in original crypts (Watergate Street supposed to be one of the oldest streets in the UK). Bit pricey, but bags of character, real ales.
There's also a Wetherspoons - The Square Bottle - just opposite where the bus drops you off at the bottom end of Foregate Street.

More pubs down Bridge Street which could be quite good but I rarely venture down towards the river and it was persisting down yesterday so I didn't bother going.

If you're arriving by train there's a bus from the railway station to the City centre (Old Queens Head Pub*, Foregate Street) every 10 minutes (costs £1 single). If you walk, it'll take you 10 minutes.
If you're driving...parking in Chester is ridiculously expensive and very limited so go for one of the Park & Rides on the outskirts.

_*don't know this pub other than by reputation...which isn't good. This may be unjustified as I've not been there but..._


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice bit of practical scouting Jonsi.  I'd be happy with any of the watering holes you suggest.  I've never visited Chester and it looks right grand.


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 22, 2016)

Chester's a reasonable city ...bit of a pain if it's wet tho. Took Swmbo to the Grosvenor Hotel for Afternoon Tea ...very powsh 'twas (but very nice). Then we gawped in Boodles shop window at jewellery on sale for stupid money (I said I thought £63.50 was reasonable for some earrings until she pointed out that it was actually £6,350!!)


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 22, 2016)

Good work Jonsi
I don't mind any of them, but if you made me pick some based on info above, I'd go for one of these three:
The Old Harkers Arms, The Watergates Inn. or the Wetherspoons.


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi GG

The Old Harkers looks really good but is a bit too far from the centre for those who've not visited Chester before, The Square Bottle is a Wethies pub ...but it's just that AND it's at the wrong end of Foregate Street. The Watergates Inn is a Greene King pub and has buckets of character but is close enough to the centre of Chester to be near everything. Although I've never imbibed there (tho I did wander in yesterday) I'd think this was probably the better choice.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 22, 2016)

The Watergates Inn looks like a lovely olde worlde hostelry.  I'd be quite happy with that.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 22, 2016)

Good work, Jonsi. I trust your judgement re pubs. If it's warm and sells alcoholic beverages I will be there


----------



## Owen (Nov 22, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Good work, Jonsi. If it   sells alcoholic beverages I will be there


Sorry, had to play with this one


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2016)

As this meet is being organised by an ex-forum member, I'm 'unsticking' it. Hopefully, those hoping to attend are still in contact with DL should plans change.


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 26, 2016)

Who's an ex forum member? Unless there's something you've not told me. 

I'm the one who's found the venue etc. and posted links. Seems a bit churlish to unstick it.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Who's an ex forum member? Unless there's something you've not told me.
> 
> I'm the one who's found the venue etc. and posted links. Seems a bit churlish to unstick it.


OK @Jonsi, if you want to take over the mantle of organiser from the forum's perspective. I was just considering any new members looking in who might not know who DL is or how to contact him.


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 26, 2016)

The place for information about the meeting already exists... We're on it.  Info on the meet will be posted here. It doesn't need a formal organiser for adults to meet each other in a pub!


----------



## Owen (Nov 26, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> The place for information about the meeting already exists... We're on it.  Info on the meet will be posted here. It doesn't need a formal organiser for adults to meet each other in a pub!


Are you saying your happy to organise a drink up in a pub. But are you qualified?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 26, 2016)

Jonsi will already have conducted a full 'health and safety' audit of the premises .


----------



## Owen (Nov 26, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Jonsi will already have conducted a full 'health and safety' audit of the premises .


Including ask hazards, risks, access, egress?
There is a lot to think about with this drinking frivolity. Do you have first aid provision?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 26, 2016)

I did the first aid course at work.  Will that suffice?


----------



## Owen (Nov 26, 2016)

Okay I feel a bit safer, but do you know anything about diabetes?


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 26, 2016)

Owen said:


> Including ask hazards, risks, access, egress?
> There is a lot to think about with this drinking frivolity. Do you have first aid provision?


I could answer this sensibly with my H&S hat on and bang on about a landlord's Duty of Care, First Aid provision etc but seeing as this comes under the umbrella of _Volente non fit injuria _I won't -  so nyerks! 

I have discovered another option which is a 3 course Lunch aboard a canal barge so I'm checking to see if that's viable.


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 26, 2016)

Owen said:


> Okay I feel a bit safer, but do you know anything about diabetes?


Not much as my medication history is testament to... but I'm sure someone who does will be along shortly.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 26, 2016)

Welcome.  I don't know much about diabetes, but there should be plenty of people in attendance who can help.


----------



## Owen (Nov 26, 2016)

As long as there is a welcome for members old and new


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 26, 2016)

All are welcome as long as they take as they find and realise that we are in a pub not a private meeting.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm old, and feeling older by the day, Owen. Chester is a three day journey there and back at best. In grotty weather time, that could turn into a week, so meeting mates new and old will have to wait till  Glasgae. If I'm spared


----------



## FergusC (Nov 26, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> If I'm spared


Jeeze mikey, you sound like my Grampa!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 26, 2016)

Need to get your interent connections up snd running so we can Skype


----------



## Amigo (Nov 26, 2016)

Sadly I'm not going to be able to make the Chester meet either but I look forward to photos and feed back on the shenanigans and hope it's a fantastic day!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 26, 2016)

Oh that's too bad - I so wanted to meet you.
Could we Skype you on the day?


----------



## Amigo (Nov 27, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Oh that's too bad - I so wanted to meet you.
> Could we Skype you on the day?



That's one of the reasons I won't be able to make it Hazel, looking like I'll have a commitment that day and the car journey from here would have required a 2 night stay. Would have loved to meet you too but I'll get along one of these days


----------



## Jonsi (Dec 5, 2016)

I think the numbers run to _'unlucky for some'_ at the moment unless I've forgotten people. I'll contact the pub shortly and get them to book us table(s) from 11:00 onwards

I can't add their Menu here as the file is quite large but visit their website CLICK HERE to see what they offer. They're open from 11:00 onwards

If peeps can let me know how they'll be arriving and roughly what time I'll know whether to post maps of car parks, railway station etc.


----------



## Jonsi (Dec 5, 2016)

I believe that there's Free WiFi at the pub too so Skyping may be a possibility


----------



## Jonsi (Dec 5, 2016)

Here's a reasonable map of *Chester City Centre**.* The pub is in the Blue pedestrian Zone.

The City Centre doesn't have a lot in the way of parking, and what it does have is usually quite expensive, so the Park&Ride is probably the best option for those travelling by car. Those staying overnight may well find that their accommodation has some car parking available - please check.

Buses run regularly to and from the Railway Station and to all major tourist points e.g. Chester Zoo.
Plenty of Taxis at Chester station

Trains from Liverpool run every 20 minutes or so and the journey time is a little over 1 hour
Trains from Manchester run every 30 minutes or so and the journey time is a little under 1½ hour
There's a train at 20 past the hour from Crewe, journey time is 25 minutes

It's a good 10-15 minute walk up City Road from the Station to the City Centre but, if you've been sitting a while on a train, it's probably good to stretch your legs and get your blood flowing.


----------



## Jonsi (Dec 12, 2016)

Anyone wanting to join us at the Watergates and eat, it might help the venue if you look at the online menu (link in earlier post) and let me know your preference for food. I'll tell the pub in advance which should limit any wait for food. Pub opens at 11:00, food starts at 12:00.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Dec 13, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Anyone wanting to join us at the Watergates and eat, it might help the venue if you look at the online menu (link in earlier post) and let me know your preference for food. I'll tell the pub in advance which should limit any wait for food. Pub opens at 11:00, food starts at 12:00.



Do we need to order food in advance? I never have any idea what I want to eat


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Dec 13, 2016)

Chester is sounding very posh indeed... all this booking tables business. I'll just sit on the floor if there's no space


----------



## Hazel (Dec 13, 2016)

Hell no Rosie, I want to be spoiled.


----------



## Jonsi (Dec 13, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Do we need to order food in advance? I never have any idea what I want to eat


Not compulsory to order in advance but, if you do know what you want it might help that's all.

should be no need to sit on the floor, place is big enough. If we did run out of seats I'm sure Harry would offer his knee


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 26, 2016)

I hope it goes well !  Not long for it now


----------



## MrClogMan (Dec 29, 2016)

Just looked at the menu... As I'm originally from Wigan I'd be letting my heritage down if I didn't have a pie...


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 29, 2016)

Enjoy !


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 29, 2016)

Aye, Clogman, but folk from Wigan are harsh judges of other towns' effort at pies. To avoid disappointment you might try the fish...


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi all, I wont be able to make it along to this one now, my oh has a job he needs to get done so cant afford to have time off work. Sorry.


----------



## Jonsi (Jan 3, 2017)

*BUMP*

Bumping this topic back into the mix for any recent members who may feel like joining us.

I for one will be at the *Watergates Inn, Watergates Street, CHESTER* at 11:00 this coming *Saturday 7th Jan 2017* - probably in the company of some other Ds of varying hue and type and others will join us for lunch and possibly beyond. We may stay put or we may relocate to a different pub depending on what peeps want to do. Be there or be somewhere else as they say!

Please see Posts #129 & #131 earlier on in this Thread for details of Location & Menu etc.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jan 3, 2017)

I'll be there Jonsi


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 3, 2017)

Have a good time all who are going.


----------



## MrClogMan (Jan 4, 2017)

Just to clarify... Are we talking about The Watergates on Watergate Street or Watergate Inn on Watergate Street. One looks vault like and sells pies, the other looks slightly less charming...

I'm easy either way (but do have my heart set on a pie) I just don't want to be sat in the wrong pub like a reet pillock!

Dave


----------



## Jonsi (Jan 4, 2017)

If you look at the images on Google Maps it doesn't look too great BUT ...those pics were taken back in 2012 when it looked far worse than it does now. The place is indeed vaulted and it does sell the odd pie. See my posts #129 & #131 for Menu and Website details.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 4, 2017)

I now wished I had got myself sorted for this meet !  What do you think I would pick for lunch


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 4, 2017)

MrClogMan said:


> Just to clarify... Are we talking about The Watergates on Watergate Street or Watergate Inn on Watergate Street. One looks vault like and sells pies, the other looks slightly less charming...
> 
> I'm easy either way (but do have my heart set on a pie) I just don't want to be sat in the wrong pub like a reet pillock!
> 
> Dave


Make sure u go to the right one !


----------



## MrClogMan (Jan 4, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Make sure u go to the right one !


I know! What sort of city has two pubs both with Watergate in their name and both on streets with Watergate in their names...


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 4, 2017)

President  Nixon Owens them ? Apparently there was a scandal there   Enjoy !


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 6, 2017)

See you all tomorrow


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 7, 2017)

Todays the day !  Have a good time !


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 7, 2017)

I wished my M/Bike was on the road & not in the Garage. It would not have taken long to get there . Your only young once


----------



## Ljc (Jan 7, 2017)

Enjoy yourselves.


HOBIE said:


> I wished my M/Bike was on the road & not in the Garage. It would not have taken long to get there . Your only young once


My Dad only gave up riding his Triumph Bonnie two years ago, he's 91 now


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 7, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Enjoy yourselves.
> 
> My Dad only gave up riding his Triumph Bonnie two years ago, he's 91 now


Brilliant Ljc !  Good for him !


----------



## MrClogMan (Jan 7, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Todays the day !  Have a good time !


It was a nice afternoon and the first time I'd drunk more than a pint since DX. I'm still rather slightly very dunk. Great meeting everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jan 7, 2017)

Really good to meet everyone today. A good time had by all


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 8, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Really good to meet everyone today. A good time had by all


Pleased you all enjoyed !  Did DL behave . Hope everyone ok


----------



## FergusC (Jan 8, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Pleased you all enjoyed !  Did DL behave . Hope everyone ok


Yes!


----------



## Jonsi (Jan 8, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Pleased you all enjoyed !  Did DL behave . Hope everyone ok


DL was very well behaved and not a drop of alcohol touched his lips... it all went straight down without touching the sides!! . I had a thoroughly good time and enjoyed meeting everyone. Food was great too.


----------



## MrClogMan (Jan 8, 2017)

Speaking of food...







Mmmm... Pie!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 8, 2017)

I can bet your sides where splitting !   (if DL was on form )   Pleased it went well for everyone


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 8, 2017)

Yeah, miss DL with his sense of humor..... Hope he is doing well


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm glad to hear DL went to the do.  Hope he is doing well.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Jan 9, 2017)

We all had a smashing time in beautiful Chester.  I had no idea what a little gem the city is.  Thanks to DL for getting the meet off the ground and Jonsi for taking up the organisational reins.  It was great to meet my online buddies and next time I'm having a carb-fest...because those pies looked bloomin' delicious.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 11, 2017)

Marsbartoastie said:


> We all had a smashing time in beautiful Chester.  I had no idea what a little gem the city is.  Thanks to DL for getting the meet off the ground and Jonsi for taking up the organisational reins.  It was great to meet my online buddies and next time I'm having a carb-fest...because those pies looked bloomin' delicious.


I have been & worked all over this country but never been to Chester.  I will have to have a trip there in the summer


----------



## Carolg (Jan 11, 2017)

Glad you all had a good time.


----------

